# Tank Abbott: UFC Hall of Famer?



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

http://mmamania.com/2008/02/20/dana-white-tank-abbott-ufc-hall-of-fame-future-inductee/

I think this is a joke what about you guys?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I think it's extremely ridiculous that they'd induct Tank Abbott before Frank Shamrock. Dana White's personal opinion of certain fighters should not be a deciding factor in whether they're inducted or not.


That said, I think Tank deserves to be in there. He'd be the version of the caveman in the UFC Hall of Fame museum. People could look at him and see where it all began, and how far fighters have come since then.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I know my boy tank is not the greatest fighter in the world, his record clearly shows that lol. I believe he does deserve a spot in the hall of fame. Tank would fight anyone no matter the size of his opponent.Win or lose, Tank has fought some tough dudes. His fighting style is very aggressive and entertaining. And his fans love his direct and blunt attitude. I remember being so pumped up whenever he was about to throw down! I consider Tank a Legend and a hall of famer!


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> I know my boy tank is not the greatest fighter in the world, his record clearly shows that lol. I believe he does deserve a spot in the hall of fame. Tank would fight anyone no matter the size of his opponent.Win or lose, Tank has fought some tough dudes. His fighting style is very aggressive and entertaining. And his fans love his direct and blunt attitude. I remember being so pumped up whenever he was about to throw down! I consider Tank a Legend and a hall of famer!


I agree 110%


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

I voted no, but I would have no problem with him getting in. When few of my friends gave a $hi+ about UFC, they still all knew who Tank was. I remember the Mir fight being such a dissapointment, how did he lose? Toe lock?


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

There was a reason long ago that the UFC made Tank their first contract signed fighter...He was a dangerous fighter and he put fans in seats...I think he deserves it...


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Tanks genuine. The UFC's all about putting on entertaining shows and he's the pioneer of putting on brutal ass-whippings so, I agree.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Tank puts butts in seats, so I can see it. But ahead of guys like Frank Shamrock? C'mon. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah there should be other ahead of him but yes he should be put in


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Tank puts butts in seats, so I can see it. But ahead of guys like Frank Shamrock? C'mon. :thumbsdown:


That's my problem even though I don't like Frank(and don't think Frank would even accept it)


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

The Legend said:


> That's my problem even though I don't like Frank(and don't think Frank would even accept it)


Yeah, whether Tank deserves it or not isn't really even the question for me...its who deserves it right now and there are guys more deserving than Tank. :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tank deserves to get in at a much later date. Way after Frank is in. I mean beside Royce and Ken no one should've gone in before Frank (that includes Randy) But to put Tank in who while he was entertaining was never a serious contender or top 10 fighter ahead of Frank who dominated the UFC and beat Tito right before he went on his run in the UFC is dumb.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm on the fence with this one but I chose no. One could make a great argument for Tank being inducted though so if he were its all good with me. Tank was the first guy that just came to whoop your ass and that put people in the stands. He looks like a savage and fights like one too.( viscious punching with no regard for his own safety or that of others ) In the early years of the UFC he was what the public envisioned as an " ULTIMATE FIGHTER ", a barbarian that would beat the crap out of you and then go to the bar to swill down a couple cases. This is also why I chose to not induct him. He never took the sport serious enough to train hard or get in shape.

I know I'm gonna get flamed for this one but I DO think he should be inducted before Frank Shamrock... allow me to explain why. Tank's debut was at UFC 6 and he fought under the banner 12 times before Frank even started fighting in the Octagon. He fought in the Octagon for a total of 18 times as opposed to Frank's 5. I believe that Tank is more well known than Frank to UFC fans and it is the UFC hall of fame, not the MMA hall of fame. I think Frank is great but I don't esteem him so highly as others seem too. I don't respect that he walked away from the sport and when he returns he goes and fights with a second rate organization with less than adequate competion but still pops off about being the best in the world. I would like for him to come back to the UFC and prove it. 

With that said, Tank goes to the Hall first


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Yeah and while we're at it we can put Cabbage in there too.....


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

I voted no because as others have said, there are other fighters I think that should be put in their first.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think it's extremely ridiculous that they'd induct Tank Abbott before Frank Shamrock. Dana White's personal opinion of certain fighters should not be a deciding factor in whether they're inducted or not.
> 
> 
> That said, I think Tank deserves to be in there. He'd be the version of the caveman in the UFC Hall of Fame museum. People could look at him and see where it all began, and how far fighters have come since then.


If Frank isn't a UFC HOF, Tank isn't either.

That said, I think it would downgrade the allure of the HOF. He still wasn't quite the "beginning" of the UFC. For that, I think of every aspect of UFC 1. Tank's a show, not a fighter.

I guess the fact that his face was on the UFC 10 poster will be his ticket.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

No..not before former champions like Shamrock, Frye, Coleman


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

As Fedor>all said, there are definitely some guys who should go in ahead of him, but I believe you could make a strong case for Tank. It's easy to forget how feared and how effective he really was in his day.
Mind you, he kinda crapped on his legacy by refusing to train and losing to a string of mediocre fighters. If he had stopped after the Rizzo fight, he'd probably be in the hall already.
Actually, he probably shoulda stopped after the Duarte fight...


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i know it hurts alot of you to see people inducted before frank shamrock, but lets face it dana isn't going to induct him. they have too much bad blood, personal issues shouldn't get in the way of things like this, but dana is that unprofessional.

i voted no at first, but after giving it some thought i've changed my mind. tank had a big impact on the sport in the early days. most of the fans watched ufc to get guys get ktfo, and tank delivered.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> If Frank isn't a UFC HOF.


Frank Shamrock has more right to be in the hall of fame than Ken Shamrock does.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't see where it is wrong to place Tank in the HOF before the others mentioned, seeing that he was there before them...Tank has his own merits for why he deserves as does the others, and they are all different and can't really be compared...

Anyways, I would pay $49.95 just to watch Dana White present Frank Shamrock with a plaque and be forced to say nice things about him!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> I know my boy tank is not the greatest fighter in the world, his record clearly shows that lol. I believe he does deserve a spot in the hall of fame. Tank would fight anyone no matter the size of his opponent.Win or lose, Tank has fought some tough dudes. His fighting style is very aggressive and entertaining. And his fans love his direct and blunt attitude. I remember being so pumped up whenever he was about to throw down! I consider Tank a Legend and a hall of famer!


Agreed, this is the UFC hall of fame not the MMA hall of fame and Tank, although not the best fighter by far, has a long history with the UFC, has been in some great brawls, and has never backed down from a fight. 
I think Frank deserves a spot too, but not as much as Tank. Sure, Frank retired an undefeated champion, but he only had five fights, and only two of those opponents were really (Horn and Ortiz) were top-notch at the time and IMHO he retired just so he could say "undefeated UFC middleweight champion". He hasn't fought much since and has imho sat on his laurels and doesn't deserve the honor as much as Tank or Coleman.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

There is no question at all that Tank Abbott is one of the major players in catapulting the UFC into the monster it is now. Abbott along with a handful of other either colorful or talented fighters caught everyones attention and kept it. He was not by a long shot one of the great fighters in UFC history but he is without question one of the most important. He definitely belongs in the UFC hall of fame along with Gracie, Shamrock and Tito as pioneers of MMA in the US.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hex rei Igor was one of the most promising MMA fighters of the time and he had loads of talent the only reason he isn't well known is because Frank ended his career.
Kevin Jackson the guy who Frank beat for the title was an Oylmpic Wrestler who Frank was brought in to lose to.

Frank's run is very impressive he beat much more than 2 good fighters. Also he has 3 less wins than Tank does in the UFC and he beat much better fighters than Tank did.

Tank is a guy who is a borderline HOF Frank Shamrock is a no doubt HOF he dominated the UFC and the MW divison. He won fights a different ways quick submission, slam, hard fought submission, strikes. He changed the way you fought in MMA so that guys like Tank Abbott couldn't compete with the big boys anymore.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Agreed, this is the UFC hall of fame not the MMA hall of fame and Tank, although not the best fighter by far, has a long history with the UFC, has been in some great brawls, and has never backed down from a fight.
> I think Frank deserves a spot too, but not as much as Tank. Sure, Frank retired an undefeated champion, but he only had five fights, and only two of those opponents were really (Horn and Ortiz) were top-notch at the time and IMHO he retired just so he could say "undefeated UFC middleweight champion". He hasn't fought much since and has imho sat on his laurels and doesn't deserve the honor as much as Tank or Coleman.


This is what I was saying in my post earlier, I'm glad someone agrees with me! :wink01:


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Hex rei Igor was one of the most promising MMA fighters of the time and he had loads of talent the only reason he isn't well known is because Frank ended his career.


Not to get too far off the topic, but why exactly did Igor Z. never fight again after that slam?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Manx said:


> Not to get too far off the topic, but why exactly did Igor Z. never fight again after that slam?


Broke his collarbone. Guess he decided continuing after that was too risky. Can't really blame him, considering the money he must have been making back then.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Hex rei Igor was one of the most promising MMA fighters of the time and he had loads of talent the only reason he isn't well known is because Frank ended his career.
> Kevin Jackson the guy who Frank beat for the title was an Oylmpic Wrestler who Frank was brought in to lose to.
> 
> Frank's run is very impressive he beat much more than 2 good fighters. Also he has 3 less wins than Tank does in the UFC and he beat much better fighters than Tank did.
> ...


I didn't say good, I said top-notch. Neither Jackson nor Igor was top-notch.
Tank had over twice as many fights in the UFC as Frank and didn't retire and refuse to fight just to keep his record pristine as I believe Frank did. 
Frank is a better fighter, that's indisputable, but this is the UFC Hall of Fame, it's not a "Best UFC Fighters" contest. It's about the biggest fighting icons in UFC history, and Tank has inarguably a much bigger part of the UFC than Frank Shamrock.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Broke his collarbone. Guess he decided continuing after that was too risky. Can't really blame him, considering the money he must have been making back then.


Had to be that he just didn't want to do it anymore, collarbones are not career-ending injuries, just ask Sakuraba.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would argue Igor was top notch but that's a whole different debate.

A lot of guys have a lot of fights but that doesn't make them great fighters. HOF are for the great.

I'm not sure why you think Frank retired to keep his record pristine since he was telling the truth there was no one left for him to fight. Look at the guys Tito beat on his run they weren't impressive names and those were the names Frank would've been facing.

And I'm sorry I didn't realize being a draw meant more than being a great fighter. I mean than lets put Lesnar in the HOF tommorow he is a draw. Frank was the UFC when he fought. He was the star and if it wasn't for him the UFC wouldn't have lasted long enough for Tito to hold it up for the next few years.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I said no to inducting Tank in the HOF. He really isn't the greatest fighter out there. The fights I seen him he loses within a minute. 

As far as Frank, he walked out on the sport. He didn't go to another organization to look for more challenges,he flat out quit the sport. Whenever he did fight again he went after guys like Elvis Sinosic and Brian Pardoe. The reason he won't fight top-teir fighters today is because he believes he "paid his debt to society."


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> And I'm sorry I didn't realize being a draw meant more than being a great fighter. I mean than lets put Lesnar in the HOF tommorow he is a draw. Frank was the UFC when he fought. He was the star and if it wasn't for him the UFC wouldn't have lasted long enough for Tito to hold it up for the next few years.


I never said anything about draw being being important. I really wish you'd stick to arguing with the things I actually said instead of switching them out for new words and arguing with those.
Draw isn't that important. Being an icon in the UFC is, however. Tank came back, over and over again, is well-known and has a long history with the UFC.
Once again, Frank only had FIVE FIGHTS in the UFC and then retired. Even if you think Igor was such a top-notch fighter, that makes a whopping 3 strong wins for him. Like I said, he deserves a place in the HOF, but not yet. There are others ahead in line.
Also, to say that his retirement was justified because there was no one else to defeat is just silly. Have you looked at the LHW division from 99 onward? Look at some of the guys Chuck and Tito were fighting from 99-present and tell me Frank had no worthy opponents. Had he waited a couple more months he might have been the one fighting Wandy or Chuck.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wanderlei wasn't a big name when Frank left in fact he was 1-1 in the UFC.

Chuck Liddell was 2-1 with two wins over nobodies and a loss to Horn who Frank had already beaten. 

When Frank left no one was a legit contender.

Why is Tank an Icon other than the fact he was a huge draw. So you are saying Frank being an Icon for being considered one fo the greatest MMA of all time and possibly the most dominant UFC champion ever isn't as important as Tank being an Icon as a draw.

Also Frank carried the UFC for a good two years. He was the only real star besides Tito who was still gaining fans.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

He was a big star in the early days and I think he helped the sport alot, by gaining many fans. His style was exciting and lots of people would watch just to see Tank throw down. I definetly think he should be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wanderlei wasn't a big name when Frank left in fact he was 1-1 in the UFC.
> 
> Chuck Liddell was 2-1 with two wins over nobodies and a loss to Horn who Frank had already beaten.
> When Frank left no one was a legit contender.


Contendership is relative, had he waited a few months another obvious contender would have (and did in fact) emerge. Frank left because he was scared of losing and having to work his way back up to the title just to retire again as champion. And it would have been a lot harder than his initial title win, Zuffa's UFC didn't really offer title shots to guys in their first UFC bout like Shamrock got.



> Why is Tank an Icon other than the fact he was a huge draw.


Well, for starters, he had almost three times as many fights as Frank in the UFC, He came back over and over again through the eras and continued his presence in the UFC, AND he was popular. See, draw is just one element here.



> So you are saying Frank being an Icon for being considered one fo the greatest MMA of all time and possibly the most dominant UFC champion ever isn't as important as Tank being an Icon as a draw.


Frank is not a UFC icon like Tank, or Ken, or even Royce, most casual fans don't even know who he is because he didn't come back to the UFC even when it was obvious that there was incredible competition for him to take on. It was his choice to go fight Sinosec and washed up Gracies in other organizations instead.

Like I said, he's a better fighter, but not as much of a UFC icon.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

This is getting as heated as the WWE HOF...anyways...he isn't going before Coleman who is slated to go in at UFC 82...I see no problem with it as all HOF's are popularity contests...now if they were entering say Paul Varlens(sorry Rob) that could be a problem for me.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

Tank and Frank both have very different, yet very equally important merits that make them both HOF worthy...
I think it all boils down to just how much one gave to the UFC to make it a success. Crowd draw, record, contendership, titles, etc. all go out the window when you consider that Big John McCarthy definitely deserves a place there...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The men who challenged for the title in the 3 years after Frank retired are.

Wanderlei Silva
Yuki Kondo
Evan Tanner
Elvis Sinosic (hmmm I guess Frank faced a UFC title contender)
Vladimir Matyushenko
and Ken Shamrock

Sure he could've waited and fought all that garbage and then finally faced a real solid fighter in Randy who got a shot 4 years and 2 days after Frank retired.

So coming back and getting your ass whipped in the first round makes you a HOF'er? I wasn't aware.

Frank isn't as well known because he unlike Royce isn't in the UFC HOF are you telling me that Frank is less of an ICON than Dan Severn because he's in the HOF.

HOF's aren't just for ICON's they are also to show the greatest fighters in UFC history which Frank is defiantly one of.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> The men who challenged for the title in the 3 years after Frank retired are.
> 
> Wanderlei Silva
> Yuki Kondo
> ...


The HOF has never been about the fighters with the best records... Frank has a FAR better ratio of wins to loss in the UFC than any of their current champions. Only Royce even comes close and that was more due to the state of MMA as a sport at the time, he fought guys who had no idea what BJJ even was. Most of the HOFers have a 75% or worse win/loss ratio. 
The HOF is really about honoring the classic icons of the UFC. Frank was a great fighter but Tank belongs there before him imho. I think that when Frank really retires for good, if he comes back and does a fight or two in the UFC before then to remind the new fans who the hell he even is, he will be in the HOF too.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

So being possibly the most dominant champion ever doesn't put you in the HOF.

Dan Severn isn't an ICON in fact I would say that there are MMA fans out there not casual legit fans who have no clue who Severn is yet he is in the HOF explain that to me?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> So being possibly the most dominant champion ever doesn't put you in the HOF.
> 
> Dan Severn isn't an ICON in fact I would say that there are MMA fans out there not casual legit fans who have no clue who Severn is yet he is in the HOF explain that to me?


I don't necessarily think Severn was the best choice for HOF but he does have like twice as many UFC fights as Frank, came back over a couple of eras (like Tank) to keep himself fresh in the UFC's eyes, and the guy has like 100 MMA bouts. He fought more AFTER leaving the UFC than Frank fought in his entire career. Frank is a great fighter but like I said, he just hasn't done enough to make himself UFC HOF material right now. If Frank had come back for even one more superfight over the years he'd probably be in the HOF already.

PS "most dominant champion ever"? Not quite... Hughes has more title defenses total, more consecutive defenses, had to work his way up to even getting the belt (wasn't handed a title shot in his first fight like Frank), and fought much much tougher competition all throughout his career. That's a guy who will definitely be HOF when he retires, and even if he hadnt had so many defenses he probably still would because he has come back again and again. He didn't take his five defenses and retire claiming there was no one to challenge him.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

There is absolutely no reason to even consider tank in the hall of fame.. the only reason he was popular is because people wanted to see a short fat bearded guy KO cans.. if you want that go to your local fight spot in town... if you want the guy that was the FIRST TRUE MIXED MARTIAL ARTIST in the UFC and completely held down the MW division like it was a dog, Frank is your choice.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Frank Shamrock has more right to be in the hall of fame than Ken Shamrock does.


Is that right? Please go and observe UFC 1-9, hell look at the posters from this era and you will see the impact of Shamrock on the sport and why he is a HOF. If not for Ken, Royce, and Severn, there is no UFC now. The sport of MMA is nowhere close to where it is now, and we aren't discussing anything on this forum...because it doesn't exist.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> I see no problem with it as all HOF's are popularity contests


IcemanCometh... I hope you don't have a problem with HOF's being a popularity contest because that is EXACTLY what they are. Most people would say that the key to fame is popularity!! haha! I'm sorry bro, I had to point that one out because it was just not like you....:thumb02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> IcemanCometh... I hope you don't have a problem with HOF's being a popularity contest because that is EXACTLY what they are. Most people would say that the key to fame is popularity!! haha! I'm sorry bro, I had to point that one out because it was just not like you....:thumb02:



Its all good dude...I don't think I really felt that way till I was watching the HBO's NFL show and they were actually doing a segment about how one fo the guys didn't get in...Chris Taylor I think. BTW I would rep back if I could bro. and will when I get a chance.


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I think it's extremely ridiculous that they'd induct Tank Abbott before Frank Shamrock. Dana White's personal opinion of certain fighters should not be a deciding factor in whether they're inducted or not.
> 
> 
> That said, I think Tank deserves to be in there. He'd be the version of the caveman in the UFC Hall of Fame museum. People could look at him and see where it all began, and how far fighters have come since then.


Frank Shamrock isnt 43 years old like Ken or Couture are. Tank was by far one of the most exciting fighters in that era. And he part of the reason why people still watch that boring crap UFC 1-7 or 8


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I consider Tank a legend (dudes been with the UFC for a lonnnnng time) but HOF? Not so much.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

This is a joke, he does not deserve it at all


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> Is that right? Please go and observe UFC 1-9, hell look at the posters from this era and you will see the impact of Shamrock on the sport and why he is a HOF. If not for Ken, Royce, and Severn, there is no UFC now. The sport of MMA is nowhere close to where it is now, and we aren't discussing anything on this forum...because it doesn't exist.


I never said Ken didn't belong there. He most definitely does. But so does Frank, if not just as much, than more. He also did a lot for making the sport what it is today, and deserves credit for that.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

dombrow3 said:


> Frank Shamrock isnt 43 years old like Ken or Couture are. Tank was by far one of the most exciting fighters in that era. And he part of the reason why people still watch that boring crap UFC 1-7 or 8


Tank didn't make his debut until UFC 6.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

vandalian said:


> I never said Ken didn't belong there. He most definitely does. But so does Frank, if not just as much, than more. He also did a lot for making the sport what it is today, and deserves credit for that.


Yes he does, amen. It's too bad Dana's an ego-chode.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> PS "most dominant champion ever"? Not quite... Hughes has more title defenses total, more consecutive defenses, had to work his way up to even getting the belt (wasn't handed a title shot in his first fight like Frank), and fought much much tougher competition all throughout his career. That's a guy who will definitely be HOF when he retires, and even if he hadnt had so many defenses he probably still would because he has come back again and again. He didn't take his five defenses and retire claiming there was no one to challenge him.


Most dominant champion in the fact he owned the divison and their was never really any question as to whether he was the best fighter in the world.

When Tito was coming up and everyone thought he was going to be the best Frank beat him. 

Hughes had a guy like that in his first run named BJ Penn and he lost. Than in his 2nd run that guy was Georges St. Pierre and he lost again. You could always question if Hughes was the UFC's best WW.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Always has, and always will be just a brawler. Would a sub .500 pitcher make the HOF?? No, so either should Tank make the UFC HOF. The UFC hall of fame should be for mixed martial artists, and thats it.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Most dominant champion in the fact he owned the divison and their was never really any question as to whether he was the best fighter in the world.
> 
> When Tito was coming up and everyone thought he was going to be the best Frank beat him.
> 
> Hughes had a guy like that in his first run named BJ Penn and he lost. Than in his 2nd run that guy was Georges St. Pierre and he lost again. You could always question if Hughes was the UFC's best WW.


Your forgetting Matt Hughes submitted GSP in there first fight. It was 2 years later GSP dominated Matt Hughes! 

Sort of makes me question what would have happened if Tito had a rematch with Frank? Only this time he has better cardio then the last time they fought.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes but you forget he lost to BJ first and when he beat GSP the first time he wasn't the dominant champion facing the young gun. He was a former champion trying to get his title back against a guy with 2 fights in the UFC.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hughes and Tito are hall of famers. No questions asked :thumbsup:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Hughes and Tito are hall of famers. No questions asked :thumbsup:


I agree with you but I think Tito might be headed towards the same road Frank is in I think Dana might let there personal issues get in the way.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

He is one of the reason most people tuned into the early ufc's and got them to become fans, I would really like him in their nut that is my opinion.


----------



## sticksy (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah he probably deserves to be there but not ahead of a few other people


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> Yes he does, amen. It's too bad Dana's an ego-chode.


I think UFC needs to set up an independent committee which meets yearly, or every three years or whatever, to select inductees. Dana shouldn't even be involved in the process.
If the guys they induct don't show up for the ceremony, so what? Induct them anyway.


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

There are way more that deserve hall of fame than tank!


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

See if your going to induct Tank in to the HOF then it's only logical Belfort should be there to considering he was killing guys in the same fashion as Tank, hell, Belfort even killed Tank. Then again I do think Belfort should be in the HOF so that somewhat makes my argument invalid.

And yes Frank should be inducted first but people have to realize it won't happen for a long time so just accept it and allow others the get their place in history a little before Frank.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

No Tank should not. I enjoyed some of his fights, but he in no real way helped the game of MMA other than for people to show that stand up isn't the only way to win. Tank is a guy not technical enough for boxing and too pig headed to change his game in MMA. Take him back 50 years and he probably would have worked for the mob.


----------

